# Hollow Forms



## Tom Smart (Oct 27, 2019)

Practicing some hollow forms. Soon as I have that figured I need to learn how to take pictures. Sorry for the glare, couldn’t get rid of it. Walnut with a bit of feather figure and pecan.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony (Oct 27, 2019)

Very cool Tom, that walnut form is awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 27, 2019)

Nicely done! I’m kinda partial to that pecan form.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 27, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Nicely done! I’m kinda partial to that pecan form.


Would like to have made that wider at the base but the log was just too small.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 27, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> Would like to have made that wider at the base but the log was just too small.



As is, it reminds me a little of Japanese saki vessels.


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 27, 2019)

DKMD said:


> As is, it reminds me a little of Japanese saki vessels.


I wouldn’t know from Saki. Now Single Malt......


----------



## trc65 (Oct 27, 2019)

Great forms and wood!

Really like the pecan. I can see the saki vessel, but the colors for some reason remind me of something Native American.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 27, 2019)

Great start to hollow form making. The walnut might look cool adding an accent ring to the top with a little upturn to it. Has side benefit of making hole smaller than them woodturner little fingers can probe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 27, 2019)

Haven’t done anything with a collar yet. Will have to give it a try.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 27, 2019)

Both look great, and the photography looks fine to me

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 28, 2019)

Both look fantastic,I really like the walnut.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 28, 2019)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Oct 28, 2019)

Wood grain never ceases to amaze me. Both are very nice, but I love the way the pecan looks like someone has stretched it to the point of tearing into strands; kinda like gum being pulled apart if you know what I mean. Very nice work!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Oct 28, 2019)

Very nicely done. What are the dimensions on them?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 28, 2019)

Maverick said:


> Very nicely done. What are the dimensions on them?


The walnut is 7” tall and the pecan almost 8”.


----------



## SeanPEvans (Nov 5, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> Practicing some hollow forms. Soon as I have that figured I need to learn how to take pictures. Sorry for the glare, couldn’t get rid of it. Walnut with a bit of feather figure and pecan.
> 
> View attachment 173517
> 
> View attachment 173518


Those are looking great. Nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

